# F-650 for plowing?



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Would a F-650 make a good plow truck. I am entertaining a bid thats coming up in a couple seasons (I know its a ways out yet) that requires a 5ton truck and found a couple F650's that are in great shape and was wondering if they would make goo trucks or not.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

We have several fords,350s up to 800s, a few older ones that still run everyday.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

I'd mount a 5 yard salter on a F-650. In small areas a truck that size can be tedious & oversized. Unless ur going to use it for landscape season, why not get a compact loader/pusher combo instead?


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

creativedesigns;983948 said:


> I'd mount a 5 yard salter on a F-650. In small areas a truck that size can be tedious & oversized. Unless ur going to use it for landscape season, why not get a compact loader/pusher combo instead?


We would be plowing roads


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

i plowed a very large parking lot with one about 14 years ago. it had central hydos i would put 5-7 ton of salt in it and it would go anywere. also had a 10 foot flink on the front end. we only used it for 3 places but they were all big and open lots were i could just go in circles.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

Couple of townships around here fun 650's and 750's with front plows and some with side plows. seem to be holding up for municipal plowing so I would think they would work just as fine for you. On the plus side you can often buy an F-650 with a plow and less miles than you can buy an F-550 with no plow for so more money stays in your pocket.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

I use a GMC 6500 with a 10' plow. Real similar truck. It plow's like a dream. Got to use them in wide open lots but they dont stop!!!!


----------



## plowking15 (Jan 16, 2010)

I run a F-550 it has a 7.3 and is a dog. In the 650,I would get the Cat if still available. Auto trans might take more torque to run then the standard. I have the standard,last truck blew a few transmissions. If the truck has a plow and sander,you know it's going to be heavy. I work for a municipal highway dept. plowking


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Brian Young;983929 said:


> Would a F-650 make a good plow truck. I am entertaining a bid thats coming up in a couple seasons (I know its a ways out yet) that requires a 5ton truck and found a couple F650's that are in great shape and was wondering if they would make goo trucks or not.


To each his own, but I like the f650, not a speed demon by any means. What kind of prices are you finding? I'm leaving for Florida in two weeks to pick up a f650 dump for $8900, has cummings, 50,000 miles, dump. Lots of cheap trucks down there and in Texas.



plowking15;985117 said:


> I run a F-550 it has a 7.3 and is a dog. In the 650,I would get the Cat if still available. Auto trans might take more torque to run then the standard. I have the standard,last truck blew a few transmissions. If the truck has a plow and sander,you know it's going to be heavy. I work for a municipal highway dept. plowking


Sound like you need a chip or programmer


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

we use a f750 10' muni blade (fisher) and a 4 yard Smith SS salter, works great.


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

i run abunch of them awsome trucks i have one 650 powerstroke and new 750 cat both with a meyers and the rest are 650s with cat automatics one has a 10' western and the rest have 10' boss v plows on them . I have them set up with central hydros and under tailgate spreaders . one is a chipper truck with a v plow we put a couple pallets of calcium in the back, shovels and snowblowers . kepts everything nice and dry.


----------

